# Sniffling and sneezing



## Ponyta (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know if this belongs with behavior or infirmary... but...

Jack has been sniffling and sneezing since last night. It doesn't seem to be bothering him too much. He's eating, peeing, pooping like crazy and friendly. He's still got energy. He's humming a bit, and I just heard something similar to a wheez. The fur around his nose isn't wet and there's no white or gooey mucus hanging around about it.

I'm going to watch him some more tomorrow and introduce them to their new hay. Try and get them out and see if he acts normal. They've been couped up for a while.

Is it possible to have a cold? Lily isn't sniffling or sneezing yet, so I expect she would be soon. One of my last rabbits had an upper respiratory infection that the vet said would never go away. I hope that isn't the case.  

Maybe it's the weather? I've had the windows open a lot, maybe the pollen is getting to him? My nose has been stuffed up to. Or it could be dust, we had the heat on super high last night (my roommates don't understand it doesn't need to be up to 80). But the filters were just changed...

Anyone have any experience with this before? 

If he needs to go to the vet I'll take him. I have the money to do it. But I don't want to if it's something that's going to clear up in a weak.

ETA: Their litter box gets really full every two days. It's kind of a tiny built in one, and so naturally with all the peeing it has to be cleaned often or the smell gets strong. Like, yesterday morning I cleaned it, tonight it reeks. Maybe that's agitating his nose and I should clean it once or twice a day?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 7, 2011)

If it is very sudden onset with no other symptoms, it is likely an allergy or irritation that will pass. I would not bother with a vet just yet...just watch him closely.

If you notice any other symptoms, or it does not clear up within about a week, then it may be vet time. But rabbits do get seasonal allergies just like us sometimes, or occasionally there is an irritant in the environment that will set them off. If everything is normal except for a sneeze here and there, it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 8, 2011)

He has clear mucus, wheezing and he isn't eating as much as he should be. Is this a respiratory infection or a cold? How do I know when it's time to take him into the vet? And how much would it cost?


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 8, 2011)

What if it's a tooth problem? His last family had him a year and didn't give them hay (they said they didn't like it - they do.) and they've been out for a month. I've just finally gotten some in. He's about four years old. I hope it's not dental problems. 

He ate some hay a few minutes ago, but Lily keeps pushing him out of the way, and he ate quite a bit of cilantro and parsley. I'm so worried about him. The rattling in his chest is awful.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 8, 2011)

Rabbits don't really get colds. It is probably either the beginnings of a respiratory infection or an allergy. It could be a dental issue also, but sneezing/wheezing is generally associated with something respiratory. Dental would usually just cause nasal or eye discharge, but most likely not other respiratory symptoms.

If you are seeing a change in his behavior and are concerned that it's not a passing allergy, it may be best to schedule him for a well visit to the vet.


----------



## Eli (Apr 9, 2011)

For your peace of mind, for the safety of your pet, and since it sounds like the beginnings of something serious, I suggest not waiting until it becomes too serious before taking Jack to the vet. Changes in diet should warrant concern along with the other symptoms. Just make sure the vet is experienced with rabbits and not just cats and dogs or else they might try to treat Jack with cat remedies which may actually hurt rather than help him. Good luck and I hope Jack feels all better soon.


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 9, 2011)

He seems to be feeling better. I haven't heard any snuffing this morning, or wheezing when he got up to eat. And he ate a lot, drank and demanded cuddles. I checked his nose and except for some wetness he's pretty dry. 

I'll just keep a watch on him. There's nothing I can do until my day off next week, anyway.


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 9, 2011)

Eli, not to be rude, but please don't give me unnecessary reasons to be worried, especially if I've been told to observe him for a week regardless. It is allergy season, after all. I'm not going to rush him to the vet at the first sign of a runny nose, especially since it's not much and it's clear. If he were exhibiting any other symptoms, like exhaustion, not eating, not using the bathroom, a change in personality, any number of symptoms I've read over the past few days that are horrendous, then I would have reason to rush him. 

If it continues or gets worse then I will be sure to take him. I don't want to be rude but I'm worried enough as it is. I over react at the first sign of illness in MYSELF, these two getting sick is a nightmare. I'm going to call around Monday to see if I can find a vet closer to my apartment, but I do know of and have used a very nice vet before.

The last rabbit I had, had an URI that caused nasty, white, gooey snot and his eyes were gunky. He never seemed to get better. Jack doesn't look anything like he did. Then again, it could be different rabbit to rabbit. We'll just wait and see. Right now he's eating his pellets like he's never tasted anything so wonderful before.


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 9, 2011)

...I haven't heard anything come out of him in two hours.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 9, 2011)

It sounds like there may just be an irritant in the environment of some type, then.

A respiratory infection or pasteurella (snuffles) causes thick white nasal discharge, sneezing fits, and you will notice that the inside of the front legs become matted from wiping the nose. Eyes may also become irritated and watery and you may notice a rumbling/raspy breath from inside the rabbit's chest.

Like you, as soon as I hear a rabbit sneeze, I'm at attention and worried about the worst. But the truth is that pasteurella is a very violent illness with serious symptoms. There are many other reasons a rabbit could sneeze here or there or have a little tiny bit of clear nasal discharge without it being serious illness.

If it worries you too much and you would like to take your rabbit to the vet, I certainly don't want to discourage you from that, you can never go wrong that way. However, if the symptoms are not serious or fluctuate from day to day, I think your idea of observation is perfectly okay as long as he's acting normally. It's very easy to rush off to the vet at the first sign of anything, but it's also very expensive. So you just have to weigh your options and do what feels best for you. 

I'm glad to hear that Jack is seeming a bit better.


----------

